# South Florida Metal Roof Install Quality



## jryan (4 mo ago)

Hey All, I'm getting a new metal roof put on my home and have some concerns around the install quality I'm seeing. I of course ask the installer and they assure me this will all smooth out in time, I imagine around the time they are long gone and the ink is dry on the check. 

In short, we're getting a 26ga black metal roof striated. (Tri County Metals, TCM-LOK)
The stick on water proof underlayment is being used.

My concern is i'm seeing a lot of oil canning, possible nail pops and I can see every seam of the underlayment where it overlapped. Is this normal (is the install quality ok), and will this in fact level out over time? Install is in progress, so know that many areas are in fact not complete 

This first image is where the pool solar panels were. The wood was wavy before it went on...I know this will not level out but I feel like they should've replaced the wood underneath. 







































This is the best looking side, I can tolerate this level of bumps/oil canning but it's still far worse than another home that was just done in my area.


----------



## roofermann (Jul 7, 2012)

That isn't going to smooth out. Ever. Looks to be a too thin gauge of metal installed on strapping and then stepped on. Good luck going forward.


----------



## jryan (4 mo ago)

Thank you roofermann, I finally got a project supervisor assigned and he's coming out today to meet with me. They have been trying to tell me this is perfectly normal and I should've expected it to look this way. Really appreciate the feedback!


----------



## roofermann (Jul 7, 2012)

Perfectly normal? LMFAO. I kinda hate to say this but if that company has any social media presence, it's time to be the VERY squeaky wheel. That sort of work is in no way, shape or form acceptable unless your contract states that the customer has no right to question anything. SMFH, it's "roofers" like this that help to give to honest ones a bad name.


----------



## jryan (4 mo ago)

So I thought I'd share an update on the project. I learned today that the mega company who's doing this (who recently got bought by a major review site) subcontracted to company A who subcontracted to company B for install. Supposedly Parent company is unaware of the double sub. The installers who work for Sub B showed me text messages where they reported the issues/concerns to Sub A and said they did not want to do the install until the trusses were fixed. They also reported that the previous peel and stick underlayment had not been removed and the seams were right on top of each other, further worsening the appearance of the roof. I can't really get mad at Sub B...they are a nice crew and doing their best but I sent them home today. Told parent company I want someone with decision making powers onsite in the morning and an explanation. Ideally, I want them to tear off what they've done, refund my money and let me hire my own roofer (release me from their crappy contract)


----------



## goldenwiggles54 (4 mo ago)

That is really bad work and there is no way the roofer even remotely thinks it will smooth out but simply telling you a whopper!!!


----------

